# Girl catching King Mack, You guys are gonna love this one!



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

BEST if viewed in full screen.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

bless you, sir!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow, she's left handed.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm in the wrong line of work...


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Nice! and a shout out to all the folks who reel with "the wrong hand"!


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

They need a little less video of the fish in the water.haha

Thanks for posting this


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

I like how everyone points out she reels left handed.
I don't see why y'all were looking qt her hands.jk

I reeled like that for the longest time


----------



## okimoto (Nov 21, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

This demands repeat attention.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice - um... fish


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*Too many fish commercials!*


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

johnboatjosh said:


> Nice! and a shout out to all the folks who reel with "the wrong hand"!


I am one of those

I praise you as well, for the post!! Excelent technique there!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Im not sure if she is really left handed or just using jimmy nelson reels that are all left handed. Great fish though!


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Wait... There was a fish in the video


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

i dont appreciate yall looking at my future ex wife like that


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Sweet!!


----------



## GALSUN (Oct 1, 2007)

Damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!nice


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Video*

Wow i wouldn't even charge them for fuel


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Girlfriend walks in while watching video..quick cover. "Look hunny, hopefully i will catch one of those when i go out on Friday"....Evil look....:wallbash:


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

I dont understand whats the big deal about the video???:whistling::whistling::whistling:


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Kenton said:


> Girlfriend walks in while watching video..quick cover. "Look hunny, hopefully i will catch one of those when i go out on Friday"....Evil look....:wallbash:


You better emphasize to her that you were *NOT* going Snapper fishing! :thumbsup:


----------



## axman (May 11, 2011)

What a Fish wish I could been on end of that rod gimble.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I wouldn't mind being the fish she bent down to pick up out of the water. I'm so glad my girlfriend isn't a member of this forum, she loves to fish so knock on wood.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> I wouldn't mind being the fish she bent down to pick up out of the water. I'm so glad my girlfriend isn't a member of this forum, she loves to fish so knock on wood.


Wood??????????? please clarify.......


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

Snagged Line said:


> Wood??????????? please clarify.......


Haha.nice:thumbup:


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Snagged Line said:


> Wood??????????? please clarify.......


Ahhhhhhh yes, referring to jinxing myself, not my wood.


----------



## Fog Ducker (Dec 24, 2009)

I saw a nice king and a nice gag, but I never got to see her snapper.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Another example of why fishing is just SO MUCH MORE FUN than hunting !!


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

yeah elyse noel, she has pics all over a saltwater fishing group I watch on facebook.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Florida-Sportswoman/168778253176218


----------



## Andros Jim (Sep 14, 2011)

What fish!!!


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Makes me wanna go fishing.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm a little worried about you guys who even noticed she was left-handed.:whistling:


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

jigslinger said:


> I'm a little worried about you guys who even noticed she was left-handed.:whistling:


She has hands????


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

marmidor said:


> She has hands????


:lol:


----------



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

lsucole said:


> Another example of why fishing is just SO MUCH MORE FUN than hunting !!



I do know you can have alot of fun in a shooting house. :thumbup:


----------



## sharkfetching27 (Apr 15, 2012)

thats a nice...fish...mmm Yea! thats a nice fish.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

there was a fish in this video??? sorry was not paying attention:thumbup:


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

SmokenJoe said:


> I do know you can have alot of fun in a shooting house. :thumbup:


Been there done that. Let's just say we didn't see anything :yes:


----------

